# Medlock Culvert - Jan 2012



## PaulPowers (Jan 23, 2012)

*Medlock Culvert*​


> In the mid 1800s the Medlock formed a border between the city of Manchester and suburbs like Ardwick and Chorlton on Medlock.
> 
> The Medlock Culvert was built to re-direct the Medlock River in Manchester, after a series of floods, the worst being in 1872 where the flooding was so bad it literally tore bodies out of graves in the nearby cemetery, sending around 76 corpses floating away.
> 
> The culvert is constructed of various stone and brickwork, and incorporates street drainage and a water drain off for the nearby Rochdale Canal. The culvert starts in Phillips Park.



Meeting up at the Man city ground we walked over to the nice culvert, Not especially long but it has a couple of nice features like a reasonable inspection chamber and a sexy set of brick stairs 























Heading out and walking in the water we looked down to see a number of gravestones that were probably washed down in a flood


----------



## krela (Jan 24, 2012)

That looks reasonably interesting. Strange about the gravestones!


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I contacted the Jewish museum in Manchester to see if they could be recovered


----------



## nelly (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice stuff as always Paul, not the place you expect to come across a grave stone eh?


----------



## Exploretime (Feb 5, 2012)

That is quite wierd about the gravestones being there, but also quite interesting at the same time. I used to live in an old converted mill in a village called Llandysul - West wales, and one of the paving slabs in the back garden was an old grave stone made from slate. The inscription was written in welsh so I never did get to find out what it said, but always wondered how it got to be there? Great report BTW.


----------



## King Al (Feb 6, 2012)

Fascinating as usual Paul! Very strange about the gravestones, you would have thought they would be to heavy to make it all that way!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 6, 2012)

That is possibly the most interesting culvert going! What a weird find! Ace photos as usual mate!


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 6, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> That is possibly the most interesting culvert going! What a weird find! Ace photos as usual mate!



Cheers, it's a shame someone had nicked the ladder in the sewer inspection chamer, I would have loved to get up to the top of the plug and go for a bit of sewer loving


----------

